# Aero press grind can I be lazy?



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I have espresso (Vesuvius and mythos) regularly but fancy a change. I am thinking a V60 but right now I only have access to an aero press.

Can I be lazy and just grind at the same settings for espresso whilst adjusting the brew or should I grind separately. I have a eureka mignon that I don't use if that would make for better aero press grind?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

For Aeropress best results I have had were with a little bit coarser than espresso settings, like preground coffee in supermarkets  so to speak.


----------



## rodf (Jul 26, 2020)

Hmm, will adjust my settings coarser and see if it changes


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

You could try to use two filter papers perhaps?

I've read that somewhere....


----------



## parkenator (Oct 16, 2012)

A coarser grind would be better, I have tried the 2filters method previously and for me never worked, but you may have some more luck than me.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I would imagine if you use your espresso grind you could go for a shorter infusion...?

I grind coarse (I mean, relative - not as coarse as V60) but leave it to stew. I literally do 12g in, 200g water, then shower, get changed, come back and press a good temperature tasty brew. The extraction really tails off once temperature drops.


----------

